# www.taraphotography.net



## Tara1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi this is my website only had it a week and i am still sorting and loading my pics on it.

If you want to see what pics i take ( good or bad ) then please take a look anytime, it will also show you the lovely area of where i live when its not raining. 



Anyway if you want---------


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2006)

You have some great shots on there.  

I don't like the copy write that shows up when you click on the images...it completely ruins the image.  If you are concerned about image theft, maybe you could find a better way to protect them.


----------



## Tara1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike

To be honest it is ALL NEW to me and they were my suggestions but i have to feel my way along and i have thought of making smaller copyrights although those images are so small they probably would only suit web stuff and no good for anything else.

Glad you like my pics though


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice pics. I use a watermark but try to place it so that a picture is of no use to someone if they lift it, but still allows the detail to be shown. Unfortunately some of yours are bang central and onscure too much. Some people actually create a table for their image and make the image source a transparent gif whilst setting the table background to the image displayed. That way if anyone does right click>save all they get is a transparent gif! 

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Tara1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Lol

All noted will have a play tomorrow


----------



## Renair (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Tara

I am an Irish based photographer too.  In Dublin, love your sunset / dusk shots.  My favourite time of the day to shoot also.   A little advice though, on your thumbnails the image is fine, on the actual image your copyright takes away from the beauty.  You can sometimes disable right clicking which means they see the full image but cannot save it so you do not need a copyright across the image.  Also if you use photoshop, you can 'save to web' the file which means visibly there is no difference in quality but if someone somehow managed to get a copy of the image, if they try and enlarge it - it would simply pixelated beyond use.

www.renebruunphotography.com

Feel free to e-mail me and we can swap links - renebruun@msn.com


----------



## Tara1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Put all the advice you gave me into the site and added many more photo's since, so if anyone would want to see some of the west of Ireland feel free to take a peek and leave a comment.


----------



## mr e (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a good site, I'm impressed, a few comments though

The gallery doesn't seem very well integrated into the site, would be nice if it were more integrated

Then on Contact, you should really get rid of the W3C HTML 4.01 button, looks really unprofessional and out of place. Then I also don't think you should use the same Contact image as the navigation, looks odd, you should either have a different way of sectioning it off, or just don't section it off and let it flow.

Unless you are required to keep the Links section, the only purpose it serves is advertising the site designer, and in my opinion has no place on a photography site. If you do have to keep it then I'd say the same thing as the Contact section, in that you should find a different image than the nave to section it off, or just don't section it off at all and let flow also

Looking good though


----------



## Tara1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Ian points taken.

The Links page is the latest add on but there is around 4 links so far on there and more going on tonight.

Thankyou for having a look


----------

